# Some picture of P. kovachii to make you sick :)



## treefrog (Mar 22, 2014)

These pictures were taken during our last population assessment, always a splendor.





Even if we try to keep ourselves professional and have done this type of assessment multiple times, a full blooming population of Kovachii always steal a smile. Here Cesar and Jose





Marco taking is work seriously





A monster with a flower of nearly 22cm across







Weeds








Hope you enjoy


----------



## eggshells (Mar 22, 2014)

Im sick alright. Sick of envy!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 22, 2014)

I stand in awe!!! :drool:

Thank you very much for sharing these pictures!!!

To be surrounded by wild blooming kovachii, I'll never leave, than again, no one here would ever leave!


----------



## mormodes (Mar 22, 2014)

What was the weather like when you took these photos? Looks cold and damp and everything's wet, yet all of you are wearing t-shirts. Not as cold/clammy as it looks?


----------



## Justin (Mar 22, 2014)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 22, 2014)

Absolutely fantastic to see these pictures, thank you for sharing! 
That kovachii being measured has great shape, I've always imagined the wild kovachii's to be a bit of a dawg. 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Mar 22, 2014)

Always a pleasure to see Phrags in their natural habitat. Thanks for sharing.

Rob Z.


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 22, 2014)

Super cool, thanks for sharing photos of those native beauties.


----------



## eteson (Mar 22, 2014)

Wow!
It is amazing to see such pictures!
Do you pollinate the plants?
I wish I could go there sometime...


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 22, 2014)

It is so good to see kovachii still living in their natural habitat. Thanks!

And I'd love to be able to see those "weeds" in my back yard. Or even in my greenhouse!


----------



## eaborne (Mar 22, 2014)

Fantastic photos! Thank you for posting!


----------



## abax (Mar 22, 2014)

You are brave souls to make that trek. The view is superb, but seeing all
those weeds makes me itch...ticks and leeches and no see 'ums. Oh my!
The plants so look much better where they belong, don't they?


----------



## Ruth (Mar 23, 2014)

So good to see them in situ!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 23, 2014)

It is great to see this lovely species still alive and well in its native lands - for now. I worry about the future of wild orchids in general, and slippers in particular are subject to collection, making their plight even more treacherous.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 23, 2014)

Cool. Thx for sharing.


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 23, 2014)

that is great to see


----------



## Evergreen (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you for sharing, and we want more photos :drool:


----------



## Dido (Mar 23, 2014)

great pics thanks for sharing


----------



## treefrog (Mar 23, 2014)

mormodes said:


> What was the weather like when you took these photos? Looks cold and damp and everything's wet, yet all of you are wearing t-shirts. Not as cold/clammy as it looks?



Yes it felt very cold when we were there. I believe day temperatures are around 20C and night at 12C. On the other hand we live in Tarapoto which is 300m above sea level in the Amazon so it felt very cold particularly for us. We are in T-shirt in the pictures because 1)all our other clothes, including the rain covers are drip wet and 2) the hike really warm you up (it’s not a beginner hike and you can forget about trails). The site where Kovachii grow is always rainy….it just rain all the time, everything is wet…..



eteson said:


> Wow!
> It is amazing to see such pictures!
> Do you pollinate the plants?
> I wish I could go there sometime...



Nope, we let natural selection do it's thing.

I will try to post some more pictures in the comming days.

Cheers


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 24, 2014)

beautiful.
Please keep them safe.


----------



## mormodes (Mar 24, 2014)

treefrog said:


> Yes it felt very cold when we were there. I believe day temperatures are around 20C and night at 12C. On the other hand we live in Tarapoto which is 300m above sea level in the Amazon so it felt very cold particularly for us. We are in T-shirt in the pictures because 1)all our other clothes, including the rain covers are drip wet and 2) the hike really warm you up (it’s not a beginner hike and you can forget about trails). The site where Kovachii grow is always rainy….it just rain all the time, everything is wet…..



Thanks, I'll move mine to a cooler place in the greenhouse.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 24, 2014)

Can we assume temperatures and rain are similar all year long?


----------



## treefrog (Mar 24, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> Can we assume temperatures and rain are similar all year long?



From my experience, this region is always extremely wet. Now, during the summer, ''sometime'' their is a sunny day an temperature are generallly a few degrees higher. During the winter, never seen a day without rain. It is always surprising to see some Phragmipedium species (e.g. kovachii, boisserianum, pearcei) with the leaves always wet, while in culture, from what I remember we do everything we can to do not wet the leaves in fear of fungus attacking the plant.
Ciao


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 30, 2014)

Amazing!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 31, 2014)

treefrog said:


> From my experience, this region is always extremely wet. Now, during the summer, ''sometime'' their is a sunny day an temperature are generallly a few degrees higher. During the winter, never seen a day without rain. It is always surprising to see some Phragmipedium species (e.g. kovachii, boisserianum, pearcei) with the leaves always wet, while in culture, from what I remember we do everything we can to do not wet the leaves in fear of fungus attacking the plant.
> Ciao



Many thanks!


----------



## Marco (May 16, 2015)

Awesome photos. Thanks for sharing with us,.


----------



## troy (May 16, 2015)

Lol... best sight I could imagine!!!


----------



## Paphman910 (May 16, 2015)

Nice picture! My friend went to habitat and told me that the cliffs are always sweating water and easily crumble.


----------



## theorchidzone (May 16, 2015)

Thanks for the pics.
It is always awesome to see plants in situ. 
Very educational in terms of culture.


----------



## John M (May 16, 2015)

Wow! I want the one with a 22 cm natural spread! That's a beautiful flower and the size is unimaginable! 

How did I miss this thread last year? I see that I never posted anything. I do not recognise any of the photos. As far as I'm concerned, this thread is brand new (to me); yet, I check out ST every day and I LOVE to read anything about kovachii. How did I miss such a great thread?


----------



## eaborne (May 17, 2015)

What are the other two green phrags in the last two photos?


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2015)

I believe the 2nd from the bottom is boisserianum.


----------



## Kawarthapine (May 18, 2015)

Enjoy?

I'm simply green with envy.

What a wonderful way to spend some time outdoors.

That is what I call a day well spent.

Keep sharing those in situ pics...they are really appreciated.


----------

